# Operation Swiss Cheese



## raposak (Jan 1, 2016)

Got my first Pontiac for my first frame off restore. Its a 1966 LeMans. The body panels are decent with the exception of Driver side quarter. It was stored with the top down so the entire floor needs to be replaced along with frame work. It currently has a 73 400 that needs a rebuild with a 2 speed tranny I believe.

I don't intend to restore to stock but rather more of a pro-touring daily driver. Should be a fun LONG project to learn on.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Wow, it sounds like you're describing my car. LOL Looks like we're both in for the long haul. Good luck to us both.


----------



## raposak (Jan 1, 2016)

I'm trying to get a game plan on what to do first. I was going to first separate the body and frame and build a roll-over jig for the body. My concern with this is that the floor and trunk are shot and i'm worried that if removing from the frame first, it might distort the body. Is it a valid concern? Should I just cut out the rotted floor and put in the new floor and then remove it from the frame and finish up the bottom or just remove the frame and then tackle the floor? 

Any feedback is appreciated.

Keith


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

raposak said:


> I'm trying to get a game plan on what to do first. I was going to first separate the body and frame and build a roll-over jig for the body. My concern with this is that the floor and trunk are shot and i'm worried that if removing from the frame first, it might distort the body. Is it a valid concern? Should I just cut out the rotted floor and put in the new floor and then remove it from the frame and finish up the bottom or just remove the frame and then tackle the floor?
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated.
> 
> Keith


I was told to replace the floor while attached to the frame so nothing warps. This makes the most sense to me.


----------



## raposak (Jan 1, 2016)

First weekend actually working on Swiss Cheese. Got the floor removed only to find out I need inner rocker panels. All of the body mounts in the center were completely gone so it was sagging bad in the middle. I decided the best bet would be to brace it and remove it from the frame so I can first replace the inner rocker panels then put the floor in. Removed front end in preparation. Hopefully have it off the frame next weekend.

Here is my photo album

https://goo.gl/photos/EZNRcMNQPFfQotxc9


----------



## raposak (Jan 1, 2016)

Me and my boys manage to get the body off the frame today. Let the fun begin. Turns out i'm going to have to replace the inner rockers, complete floor, trunk along with all body mounts and various patches to wheel wells. The frame also needs some attention. Does anyone know what gauge steel the frame is? i'm going to have to repair some rust holes.


----------

